
Y Combinator Demo Day: Amicus makes good and money for non-profits - sethbannon
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/21/ycombinator-demo-day-amicus-makes-good-and-money-for-non-profits/
======
matznerd
Amicus is pretty cool, I've seen it in action!

